# I'm New And I'm Checking In



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello. I'm new to this forum...been hanging out at the other place (rv.net) and decided to trip on over here to talk with folks who own Outbacks. We have a 2005 Outback fifth wheel (bunk ends) and love it. We bought it last September and used it about five times until we had to winterize. Planning first trip for end of March and can't wait!

We're pretty seasoned...started in tents, then moved to a reaaaaaly old pop up, then a new pop up, then a hybrid, then a TT and now a fiver. Unfortunately, all this means is that I have an opinion on a lot of RVs!









I guess now I need to get my signature all polished up. Glad to be here!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome !!!! Outtatown action

I am sure you will be able to add some good thoughts and opinions here.

I bet I know what your future holds, maybe a motorhome you think? You have owned everything else so far, wow!

Happy camping.

Kevin


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If I type really fast I may be able to be the first to welcome you to Outbackers. sunny

Oh well I posted and saw that I was not first. I'll just have to work faster next time.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

hehehe too slow... nanner, nanner....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We both had the same time stamp so it was close!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks! Yes, we bought a 79 pop up in 93...it was a tank, but it got us up off the ground. Since then we've done all that buying (er...trading). I think we're done for awhile. We really feel like we hit the jackpot with our Outback...so happy with it so far except the few ****** that will be ironed out at the dealer next month (antenna wind up/dow thingie broken...storage door holder open thingies broken, outside light doesn't work) etc.

We're from Kansas City, so we do quite a bit of weekend camping (mountains, ocean too far). The kids have grown up camping and I can't help but think that's a good thing these days.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome Shelly & Wade from another Outbacking, 40 something, parent of wee ones


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!

It's nice to see members beating me to the welcome! I like it. It goes to show you what a friendly bunch we are here.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes, you all a very quick and friendly! Nice to see. Some other forums you have to be careful what you say or you'll get flamed pretty quickly!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to our group









We don't flame here, just cook over 'em









Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

outtatown,

Welcome!









I'm sure your input will be appreciated, espeically since you've so much experience doing the camping thing.

BTW, I've a lot of family in Kansas City (KC, Leawood, Belton) (actually they're my wife's family but I consider them mine, too) and get up there every year or two. Matter of fact, may be coming your way in the next month or two. Have to pick up a dining room set my sister-in-law is "giving" to my son here in Abilene.

Again, welcome and hope you enjoy your stay here.

Mark


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome!

No worries about that here. Just a group of like minded campers sharing our experiences and advice when asked.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi there Shelly and Wade,

Glad to have you aboard and kudos on choosing an Outback! Seems like a lot of us 40-somethings on here. Guess that means we have even more in common then just our RV's. Anyway, we look forward to reading your input given the good deal of experience you have.

Remember, March is less then 2 weeks away!!









Greg


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

borntorv said:


> Hi there Shelly and Wade,
> 
> Glad to have you aboard and kudos on choosing an Outback! Seems like a lot of us 40-somethings on here. Guess that means we have even more in common then just our RV's. Anyway, we look forward to reading your input given the good deal of experience you have.
> 
> ...


Hey, you're from Iowa..not too far from us! So...we're looking to check Iowa out this year...what's the best place to camp?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome Shelly and Wade,

I'm sure you will find this to be a great group of people








Have fun with that Outback!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm having as much fun with my Outback as I can muster up. After all, it's Feb. in KC and every day is a weather adventure....recently we've enjoyed awesome M-F and truly crappy weekends. Just another one of mama nature's cruel tricks. So, I guess if we can't go camping (and thank God for American Idol and Survivor) the next best thing is talking about camping.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard! It will be nice to have someone with an actual opinion posting on this site...

Just kidding!

Welcome to the cult. The kool-aid is strictly optional.

Reverie


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just like to say Welcome to the group action
Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome action 
Stay away from the dark side of RV forums. Things are better over here. You didn't list your tow vehicle in your your signature,there is no weight police over here to worry about







.

John


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Tee hee...you're right, I didn't list it, however it's not for that reason. Somehow I feel like a guy right now when I say our truck is plenty froggy enough...(gee, now that I write it, doesn't really sound like something my husband would say). Okay. anyway...so I'll add that to my sig so everyone can ooh and ahh at what a big truck we have (wink)...just kidding. Size.....it's just such a guy thing isn't it


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, outatown!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Shelly,

So you're not too far from Iowa after all. Maybe we'll have to get an upper Midwest rally going!

As for suggestions on camping, I'd recommend any of the Corps of Engineers facilities around Saylorville Lake (near Des Moines) or the other Corps lakes. We have a great area to visit locally here in the Spirit Lake/Okoboji area too but, honestly, our camping facilities aren't the greatest.

What are the good places to camp there in Northern Missouri?

Happy Trails,

Greg


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

outtatown Welcome to the Outbackers, glad you found the group!

We used to live in Marshall, MO a few years ago, so I can remember how the winter to spring went very well. Done the Popup-hybrid-tt-5er too (well about to go to a 5er)

Outbackers is a lot of fun, and you'll find good people here - and you won't find the weight police hanging out either!

Sounds like we have similar trucks too!


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome action

We bought the same 5'er last fall just late enough to winterize so we have yet to go camping with it other than in the driveway! We love the layout and all of the extra space. Enjoy the forum, there are a bunch of really great people here!

David.


----------

